

Kickstarter's official response on handling accountability - kurtvarner
http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/accountability-on-kickstarter

======
veyron
There are many seemingly-abandoned projects such as
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/832784035/orbit-a-
swivel...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/832784035/orbit-a-swiveling-
smartphone-suction-mount) and the response does nothing to indicate that
kickstarter cares about abandonment.

